# Gonna be some happy goats



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

We had to fall a tree today (well, part of one) cus a crack in it has gotten bigger. Dad let down a couple of fences and dropped it… now I think the goats have enough leaves to be happy for quite awhile!
Bonus- we will have plenty of firewood w/o having to spend fuel to drive up in the mountains 😂


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

They'll love climbing on the logs as well!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lucky goats!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh nice! I’m sure the goats will be so excited!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

After they came in for their evening grain, the goats found their bounty 😂































I think the horses felt like they were missing out on something!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> After they came in for their evening grain, the goats found their bounty 😂
> View attachment 232511
> View attachment 232512
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful background in those pictures 🥰 love the horses and goats too!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Megsmarvelousmunchers said:


> You have a beautiful background in those pictures 🥰 love the horses and goats too!


Thank you! 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ahh, this is the life!

But I think the horses need their share too! 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Your Dad has a beautiful Ranch. And the goats love to do tree clean up! Makes cutting firewood so easy!🤣😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Ahh, this is the life!
> 
> But I think the horses need their share too! 😉


I pulled a big branch over for them to browse on as well 😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Today my husband and I cut up the tree and got all the limbs and everything cleaned out of the alley way (goats weren’t going to be able to eat it all fast enough) … we just moved it to a better location where it’ll be out of the way but they will still have access to the bounty 😉


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Like heaven on a stick to them!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Like heaven on a stick to them!


Exactly 🤩


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow the background looks so Beautiful


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Wow the background looks so Beautiful


Thank you! We had a good spring with late rain so we aren’t too dry yet! Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Thank you! We had a good spring with late rain so we aren’t too dry yet! Lol


In Texas we just got are first sprinkle of the summer but it was only 1 minute lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> In Texas we just got are first sprinkle of the summer but it was only 1 minute lol


Hopefully we get some thunderstorms late July/august… but without all the lightening 🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Hopefully we get some thunderstorms late July/august… but without all the lightening


That would be amazing


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

That's a big tree! Filled with goat happiness. What kind of tree is it? I'm sure the goats would rather you turn the branch into goat climbing toy than firewood.

Also, what is the contraption on the pole in the horse picture?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> That's a big tree! Filled with goat happiness. What kind of tree is it? I'm sure the goats would rather you turn the branch into goat climbing toy than firewood.
> 
> Also, what is the contraption on the pole in the horse picture?


This are good question


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> That's a big tree! Filled with goat happiness. What kind of tree is it? I'm sure the goats would rather you turn the branch into goat climbing toy than firewood.
> 
> Also, what is the contraption on the pole in the horse picture?


It’s a big old cottonwood… that was 1/3 split at tree crotch. So have another 3rd that needs to come down but it is a little taller and power lines are an issue… waiting to see if ID Power will come out to trim it up so power lines would be safe and then we can finish it. I think we need to top several trees as they are starting to drop some serious limbs and I think topping will also give them some renewed life in them so they can focus on growing up the canopy again instead of sending out runners everywhere 😅

The gate post… I think that may be just for support? But I’m not sure why that post is so tall anyway. Maybe they’d used that alley for something else previously. 🤷🏼‍♀️
Ill have to ask my dad. I know we have a couple of heavy wooden gates that have a tall post and then support for the gate. Perhaps there used to be wood gates there that have since been replaced with wire. We do have 3 wire gates at that spot, one can close off that pasture or swing out to close alleyway when we want the horses in there. As it is now, the alley is closed off at the lot to prevent horses from using pasture or going down the alley.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The goats will have to be satisfied with their boulders (we have huge ones all over ) cus we save a trip for firewood with this tree 😅
Altho dad said something about getting some big straight boards out of one of them so he might mill it. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Today the other 3rd of the big tree came down. They limbed it and took the top off chunk by chunk until they could drop it easily.
Lots more goodies for the goaties!








@Mike at Capra Vista I’m pretty sure about the post having a counter support to help it withstand the wooden gate swinging by comparing it to where we still have big wooden gates. So must have had a big gate there previously 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

In order to extend the bounty for the goats, I cut some branches and made bundles of tree hay for the goats this winter. What opportunistic timing for that old tree hay thread to get revived! I’d read about tree hay before, but of course I’d forgotten all about it and probably would have missed my chance if I didn’t see that reminder yesterday!








They better not turn up their nose at my efforts this winter 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

And one day in the sun seemed to do the trick for drying, so I’m not worried about moisture/mold issues while bundles are stored 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They won’t turn up their noses, I think that can be guaranteed!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> They won’t turn up their noses, I think that can be guaranteed!


I think so too… they love the loose leaves I rake up for winter time forage and those don’t have nearly as much nutrition as these will! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> @Mike at Capra Vista I’m pretty sure about the post having a counter support to help it withstand the wooden gate swinging by comparing it to where we still have big wooden gates. So must have had a big gate there previously 😊


Thanks for that. That's quite the construction to hold a gate, but it is a big heavy gate. The large pole has to be strong enough to hold the weight when the gate is open. 
Now I have one more question if you do not mind. I assume the thinner tall pole is part of the gate and rotates when the gate is opened. What does that pole sit on? Is there a metal plate that it rotates on?
Any idea how old these gates are? (okay, maybe more than one question.)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Thanks for that. That's quite the construction to hold a gate, but it is a big heavy gate. The large pole has to be strong enough to hold the weight when the gate is open.
> Now I have one more question if you do not mind. I assume the thinner tall pole is part of the gate and rotates when the gate is opened. What does that pole sit on? Is there a metal plate that it rotates on?
> Any idea how old these gates are? (okay, maybe more than one question.)


For the age… I’d have to ask my dad. I’m in the valley right now so maybe I can talk to him tonight. I’ll try and get a picture of the pivot bottom. Some of them have cement poured with a metal hole inside- type of pipe? And my dads uses old motor oil to re-grease now and then.

that picture with the rock building… that’s our well house. Right behind it, under the trees there, was where the original homestead was. There’s just a whole pile of rocks now. I’ve stacked ones I can move and have my bee hives in them.
There’s OR trail sight seeing signs up around our place. The trail went behind us ( very rocky for wooden wheels to travel thru) and there were hot springs for them to stop and bathe at. So some people like to stop and go in and see things… and unfortunately they’ll leave the gate open at times. That’s how we lost a couple cow/calf pairs this spring. (We found them and got them home tho. )


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Mike -This first gate is on the sorting alley. So it’s used frequently and needs to be able to swing quickly so we can sort steers/heifers to either side.
I’m thinking my dad re did this one and the one on the other side of the barn. Those 2 gates are the only ones that I see in concrete. I can’t see metal, but I’m sure they had to have something there in order to pour cement. 🤔









this next gate is the one pictured going into the spring house pasture. I tried to scoot the dirt and see if I can feel any kind of plate… but I couldn’t 🤷🏼‍♀️
it’s a little harder gate to get opened all the way, as it does sag. There’s one across the field and to the left of the well house (that back corner) that’s barely visible behind the tree on the side… that gate is bad. I feel like I’m gonna pull the whole dang post over when I try and open it. Usually I don’t. I’ll duck under and go thru. We don’t use that lane much anyway. Sometimes we’ll open the gate and let the horses graze it when they are in that pasture.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yesterdays wind storm dropped a fairly large elm tree branch. The goats worked on it last night and again this morning. I flipped it over to put the lower branches up on top so the leaves were easier to access. Jolene was more interested in the elm bark than the leaves… wonder if she’s lacking anything?
The other goats already went on their way to find other stuff to eat.








Jolene is my oldest doe at 5 years old. The last of my my original 3 does.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Joleeeeene


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Joleeeeene


Can you see pics posted or did they not load? I’m not seeing them now, but when I go to edit to add them it does show they are there… just wondering. Lol
My other 2 original does were Patsy and Dolly 😂


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Boer Mama said:


> Can you see pics posted or did they not load? I’m not seeing them now, but when I go to edit to add them it does show they are there… just wondering. Lol
> My other 2 original does were Patsy and Dolly 😂


Yes I can see the pics. Those are great names 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I love those names so much 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------

